

Newman API - Form2Mail for Static Websites - matthiaseisen
http://www.newmanapi.com/

======
knkella
I think using Google forms is a much better way to do it. No signups, no
pricing, and most importantly if my website is static why would I want to add
forms to it.

One more thing the process is far too complex for a person with just a static
website.

